# Pain and longing



## aching (Jun 5, 2013)

My wife and I have been separated for about 1 1/2 months. I wish I could cry...but tears hardly come out. I know that I am in painful pain, but because of my depression I can't connect the feelings of pain and bring it to the fore and cry. 

Occasionally, I experience a moment of grief and aching. Usually in these moments I long for my wife. It is incredibly hard and all I want to do is make contact with her (but I can't b/c that is not included in the separation terms we agreed on) and feel embraced. 

I am certain many of you can relate. It is hard to believe that this is the current state of things in my life. 

Gershon


----------



## Converser (Jun 29, 2013)

What is your goal with this post?


----------



## hibiscus (Jul 30, 2012)

I understand your pain. You feel like you will hurt forever but it will change for you. If its any consolation I am sure your W is going through the same motions.


----------



## aching (Jun 5, 2013)

Converser said:


> What is your goal with this post?


The purpose of my post is to be heard, perhaps for others to empathize or sympathize with me. I am clearly not asking a question or looking for advice, but rather hoping to share and hear from others who can relate.

Thanks


----------

